# Hamster food



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

What does everybody fees there hamsters?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I always fed Harry Hamster.


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

ForestWomble said:


> I always fed Harry Hamster.


How is that? I got told by pets at home it was no good for hamsters but don't really trust them


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Tiffanylarkins said:


> How is that? I got told by pets at home it was no good for hamsters but don't really trust them


I haven't used H.H. for a few years, but for as long as it hasn't changed I, personally, think it is the best food you can get from the UK for hamsters.

I'm using Gerri Gerbil at the moment, made by the same people and I haven't seen a decline in that, so I have faith that Harry Hamster should still be really good.


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

Harry Hamster has a good reputation. Nutrition and protein level is good. Don't know why [email protected] would be giving advice like that unless it was to push their own food?

Some people don't like Harry Hamster because it has additives and colourings. Only saying that in case it matters to you and in case that's why you hear others saying it's awful. Doesn't matter at all to me.

I've gone through a bunch of different foods. Still use Harry Hamster, usually mixed with a food that has smaller pieces like the Bunny HamsterDream. They do a dwarf-specific mix too. Currently using the Rodipet syrian and dwarf foods. Zooplus ran out of Bunny and I wanted to give it a go but it's really quite expensive. The hams all seem to love it though.

Tried Mr Johnsons for a while as well but didn't like the smell. Again though, the nutrition is good and a lot of people like it.

If you want to go down a real rabbit hole on nutrition, see this thread from another forum. More info than you can shake a stick at and I think some people go a little overboard but take what you want from it.


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Smolmaus said:


> Harry Hamster has a good reputation. Nutrition and protein level is good. Don't know why [email protected] would be giving advice like that unless it was to push their own food?
> 
> Some people don't like Harry Hamster because it has additives and colourings. Only saying that in case it matters to you and in case that's why you hear others saying it's awful. Doesn't matter at all to me.
> 
> ...


It probably was to push there own food and the fact that it's dearer than Harry hamster food. I might go [email protected] in a bit and grab me a bag cause I don't think bubbles is happy with the muesli food


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

Tiffanylarkins said:


> It probably was to push there own food and the fact that it's dearer than Harry hamster food. I might go [email protected] in a bit and grab me a bag cause I don't think bubbles is happy with the muesli food


Yeah possibly. Just out of interest I double checked and the ingredients list for harry hamster isn't accurate on the [email protected] website either.

Suspect!

Next time anyone at [email protected] gives you advice do ask "Why is that?" or where they got their info from. I have met some employees who are knowledgeable and keep hams themselves and then others who don't know their *ahem* from their elbow but you need to know which kind you're talking to lol


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Smolmaus said:


> Yeah possibly. Just out of interest I double checked and the ingredients list for harry hamster isn't accurate on the [email protected] website either.
> 
> Suspect!
> 
> Next time anyone at [email protected] gives you advice do ask "Why is that?" or where they got their info from. I have met some employees who are knowledgeable and keep hams themselves and then others who don't know their *ahem* from their elbow but you need to know which kind you're talking to lol


Yeah like when they said bubbles was a boy well they got that wrong. Went into the store today picked up some Harry hamster and fell in love with a hamster up for adoption.


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

But at the moment can't afford another one as bubbles needs a bit more stuff but hope somebody snaps him up as he was a bit hissy so I hope that doesn't put people off. It wouldn't put me off if we could afford it he just needs some tlc


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

My robo and 2 Syrians are on Harry hamster and it's fine. I give them a mix of oats, mealworms and a few seeds like flax alongside with fresh veggies.

My one syrian, Athena, is on science selective pellets because she's a picky so and so and won't eat the majority of the H.H mix


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Marble is on HH too...He is a little picky now though, won't eat the brown balls even if he has nothing left...He knows that if he looks at me long enough I will fish out one seed from the mix for him.
I also give him up to two to three small pieces of fresh veg I am chopping up for dinner, has been mostly broccoli and carrots, lately celery though not as popular I see.
He gets a HH hamster treat stick every now and then as well if he seems up for a treat.


----------

